# what are the little things you want?



## bodhirookandor (Sep 16, 2018)

i think smaller details would boost the immersion exponentially, and there are some smaller features i would love to see:

let copper and booker be together again! maybe have one on day shift & one on night shift. they were together in every game they were in except NL

let us write letters to shopkeeps! and isabelle/digby! theyre all residents too. 

more kinds of flowers. or more colours

outside decor. please. let me decorate my backyard like i can my house

let us walk while emoting! the villagers can, why cant we?


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 16, 2018)

I definitely agree on more kinds of flowers and colours - I would like every hybrid colour to be available for each flower species. I've wanted pink pansies for a while!

I'm okay with not being able to send letters to special characters, but the option to do so wouldn't go amiss either!

Seeing Copper and Booker together would also be cool, but have you noticed they never actually interact with each other? I'd love to see them have some kind of buddy cop dynamic and an episode of their own. Maybe Copper helps Booker to eventually gain more self confidence and become a great an officer as him. <3

I never really thought about emoting while walking. I think it might be a little tough to see that if you are in motion as you'd quickly be disappearing from view of the player you're emoting at xD

I really would like some kind of obvious indication of how much a villager likes you. We don't need a PC friendship metre, but something else like special dialogues that unlock after a certain level of friendship would be great. I know you can already kinda tell by how they react when you wave at them but that wasn't available in NL.

These are my opinions on your input but I'll probably add my own another time!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2018)

A dock in the middle of the big lake. Or for some events to be celebrated at the big lake like the GameCube Version had. Maybe we can have events that take place at both the big lake and the plaza at the same time.

I would also like to see animals participate in events more like in the GameCube Version (I want to see animals at feast tables again).


----------



## Alex10 (Sep 16, 2018)

More villager dialogue! Might not be particularly little depending on how you look at it, but it really gets annoying when your villagers start repeating the same thing over and over! Ruins the immersion of the game imo, so hopefully they add some more!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2018)

Alex10 said:


> More villager dialogue! Might not be particularly little depending on how you look at it, but it really gets annoying when your villagers start repeating the same thing over and over! Ruins the immersion of the game imo, so hopefully they add some more!



Me too. I loved the interesting dialogue like in the GameCube version. Even back when the Snooty villagers used to be a lot meaner, they taught life lessons that apply to real life. Hardly any villager teaches us anything like that anymore.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 16, 2018)

I agree with Copper and Booker being together, after all, both were together the whole time 
back in Wild World and City when they took care of the town gate and it would be nice to 
have both in the town instead of just one of them. 

What I would like to see are some new fruits, like strawberries for example or watermelons. 
Some new flowers would be nice too. Also, I hope the villagers do more activities in the next 
game, like it was already a nice thing that they go fishing or shaking trees in New Leaf. I also
hope that they talk more with each other, I have that feeling that in New Leaf, villagers doesn't
talk with each other not so much anymore as they did back then.



Alex10 said:


> More villager dialogue! Might not be particularly little depending on how you look at it, but it really gets annoying when your villagers start repeating the same thing over and over! Ruins the immersion of the game imo, so hopefully they add some more!



100% agree with this! It is in fact annoying when they start to repeat the same over and over 
again. Compare to the older games, the villager dialogue was way better and unique back in the 
older games. Like I remember how the female villagers for example always mentioned that one 
magazine called "Ms. Nintendique", which was quite funny. I really hope they gonna improve the 
dialogue in the new game.


----------



## KnoxUK (Sep 16, 2018)

Being able to control where the villagers plonk their houses and a grid for when placing town projects. Then the game would be near perfect


----------



## Bulbadragon (Sep 16, 2018)

A cool idea I've seen is the shop NPCs living in the town and having houses, and when the shop/service is closed they wander around the town like the other villagers do. Because I've always wondered where they all live, since there's no place for them to live in the other games.


----------



## JackABee (Sep 16, 2018)

I'd like the trees to shake and rustle. It's what the town tree does, so I don't see why the normal trees can't.

Also birch trees would be cool.

Also, an explanation on where the shop NPC's go would be good. Do they sleep in the shops or have a 10 hour work commute? Idk, I like the idea of them having their own houses.


----------



## ESkill (Sep 16, 2018)

I think motion controls for fishing and bug catching would be pretty neat, but I'm ok if it's not in there.


----------



## honeybutter (Sep 16, 2018)

For little things, it'd be neat to see slightly variable weather, like heavy winds where you can see the trees rustle and listen to the wind even inside your house. I'd also appreciate seeing higher villager interaction with objects, so instead of just standing around in the middle of their house when you pop in they could be 'cooking' or doing dishes, sitting on a couch or chair holding a book, or dancing to music, things like that, depending on how they've (or we've, if there's a HHD-type system) decorated.

I'd also appreciate having more variety in the balloon presents again. :T


----------



## Neechan (Sep 16, 2018)

I'd like to know how many more items I need to complete my catalogs being marked with a star to show completion (like ACGC) and those ceiling items from HHD


----------



## Galaxxy (Sep 16, 2018)

I agree with most of what was said on this post so far tbh


My idea is a such a small detail. but I'd love to see the fruit grow on the trees. 
Rn in AC, if you harvest a tree with fruits, you have to wait 3 days (I believe, correct me if im wrong lmao) to see the fruits grow back.
I think, in the span of those 3 days, the fruits should have a growing stage for each day. 
Just so you know after harvesting that it's a fruit tree and not a regular one.


----------



## Hayze (Sep 16, 2018)

little events like those in the gamecube. stuff like the morning aerobics, having to turn on the lighthouse while Tortimer was away, and kicking around random balls were all things that added to the atmosphere imo.

it would be cool if they brought back flea markets, as well as more of a variation in villager dialogue like others said.

also more minigames like hide and seek.


----------



## watercolorwish (Sep 16, 2018)

camera angles camera angles camera angles





oh and some new hairs

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH ALSO VILLAGERS WEARING LONG SLEEVES AND PANTS/SKIRTS


seriously this has been a pet peeve of mine since wild world put some darn pants on


----------



## Pansy (Sep 16, 2018)

An ice cream stand. I want, an ice cream stand. And more food you can actually eat in general. It's such a tiny part of the game, but I love it so much. Just more hand-held items in general.


----------



## BlooBelle (Sep 16, 2018)

I'd love a better system for saving patterns, especially if they could be usable between every player character. Like, imagine if there was a scrapbook or something beside this game's iteration of the sewing machine where you could have all your patterns in one place. Or even a special gallery building! Idk, I just really hate the way it is in new leaf lol

An ingame path feature that doesn't involve patterns would also be really nice c: I mean, I'd still like pattern paths to be an option for customization and whatnot but I'd love to have a default cobblestone path that could be built through town hall.


----------



## MayorWasabiOfOracle (Sep 16, 2018)

I would love to be able to decorate the exterior of your home the same way you can decorate the inside.


Maybe also rainbow hybrids (like, being able to get pink,orange,yellow,green,blue,and purple flowers)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neechan said:


> I'd like to know how many more items I need to complete my catalogs being marked with a star to show completion (like ACGC) and those ceiling items from HHD




Oh yeah I like this idea


----------



## ThatACfan (Sep 17, 2018)

1) Better and more fireworks variety during the fireworks shows they are very repetitive.

2) More Player use fireworks like the Fountain & Roman Candle, I want to light off more types!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 17, 2018)

I really do agree with Outdoor decorating and more flowers but what I really want is more interactions between npc's and not only villagers but Important characters such as Lyle talking to Nook as you walk around the store, same thing goes for Cyrus ad Reece. I'd also really want more dialogue and interactions with villagers depending on your friendship level, like if their friendship level is max they'll ask if they could come along with you when you go off to main street. Those are just little things I'd like to be added, I know it's very unlikely for the Villager following thing though, lol.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 25, 2018)

I think I'd like to be able to turn off the BGM. I know it's very charming and I would likely use it a lot of the time but it would be so nice to just be able to hear the sound effects, especially if we got things like rustling of leaves and the wind and such.


----------



## Warrior (Sep 25, 2018)

More dialogue like others have said, but I honestly want a lot of villagers to change personality types. Way too many of my favorites are normals. Do you know how boring a town full of normals are? I honestly think if the villager count goes up to 15, we need 12 personality types. I couldn't stand to have nearly half the town be clones of someone else. 

Not that that's really a small change, but god, the repetition.... it wears on me.


----------



## ESkill (Sep 25, 2018)

Warrior said:


> More dialogue like others have said, but I honestly want a lot of villagers to change personality types. Way too many of my favorites are normals. Do you know how boring a town full of normals are? I honestly think if the villager count goes up to 15, we need 12 personality types. I couldn't stand to have nearly half the town be clones of someone else.
> 
> Not that that's really a small change, but god, the repetition.... it wears on me.



Gah yes. I wanted one of each personality in my town to unlock more PWPs, but almost all my favorites are normals! It was so hard to choose who I was going to send home.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 25, 2018)

I don't want Kapp'n driving me anywhere. 
I want my own boat.


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 26, 2018)

I want villagers to write or send letters after they've been traded or voided so they can say what random town they ended up in and how they're doing. That would be neat.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 27, 2018)

I just thought that I would also like to be able to customise more types of clothing. I'd love to be able to put a pattern on ribbons and stuff like that, and also be able to customise shoes, socks and trousers.  I know the patterns would be small but I'm sure there's something we could do with them.


----------



## Lars (Sep 27, 2018)

all flowers we have now can be in all the colors that are available.

with the exception to the jacobs ladder and carnation flower.
the gold status will remain a rose only thing.


also, i'd like to see you being the mayor again, and when other animals want to come live in your town they must visit the campsite ( that PWP thing ) first, and than when you accept them, they come to your mayors office the next day, and ask where there's a place for them to live, and say that they can't choose a good spot for themselves.


also, maybe now you can actually make ''dead'' spots alive again.
( probably a golden shovel and fertilizer mechanic )


you can unlock ( eventually ) how villagers decorate their homes.
they will ask you to help them out redecorating their home ( much like they do now, only more expended upon )


when you have a backroom of something you can change the walls, so they don't have windows, so it will loo more like a backyard ( if that's what your going for )


instead of only hearing about gossip, you can actually make gossip


this is what comes to mind first


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 27, 2018)

I'll chime in with everyone on the first page about Booker and Copper being together in town again. The two station designs could easily incorporate both doggos. They could alternate who would be on duty by time or day, and I think it would be really neat if either Copper or Booker would walk around town on patrol sometimes while the other stays at the station- kind of like how Pete walks around town on deliveries. I could imagine some cute dialogue with them while they survey the town. :3 There are some really neat things Nintendo could potentially do with that too, to make it more interactive.


----------



## Lanstar (Sep 27, 2018)

My little thing I'd is for the game to take advantage of HD graphics to add a few more little details and differences to the villager models. Like, make head hair of many villagers stand out from the head models, and individualize the model proportions somewhat more between animal groups.


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Sep 27, 2018)

A task checker would be so helpful. I just had a slew of requests from my villagers, and I had to find the owner to a lost item. It became very confusing when someone needed a delivery done and someone needed a fish and someone wanted furniture and someone wanted fruit and someone wanted me to come by their house and I had to ask everyone if they had lost an item all at the same time.


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Sep 27, 2018)

Though we have the megaphone, it would be nice if we could ask the villagers where other villagers are. Sometimes they are in buildings or at the mall.


----------



## ESkill (Sep 29, 2018)

I hope there's a little notation in your encyclopedia if you've donated it to the museum or something. I just want an easier tracking method for what I've donated already.


----------



## Connor of Bethpage (Sep 30, 2018)

In City Folk (which, by the way, _did not_ suck), you could take bits of your save data from Wild World -- catalogs, designs, face, etc. -- to send to the Wii and start not totally from the beginning.

It'd be nice to have a way to get some of my stuff back and keep my super-detailed painting of my friend Ben, who just so happens to be Jesus Christ.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 30, 2018)

GoldenKaraSus said:


> Though we have the megaphone, it would be nice if we could ask the villagers where other villagers are. Sometimes they are in buildings or at the mall.



with the megaphone... i want to be able to write the name of the villager i'm looking for. it always takes several tries for me to get the right name hhhhhh


----------



## Onyx (Oct 1, 2018)

I would LOVE IT, IF TIMMY & TOMMY/REESE WOULD STOP FOLLOWING ME AROUND THE STORE AT MY HIP AND STARING AT ME! It bothers me to no end when I'm trying to get a villager to buy something at re-tail and she GETS IN THE WAY I'm trying to push somebody here, lady! Lol


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 1, 2018)

^Haha yeah. Maybe they should stay at their little checkout counter or something. That would be really cute.


----------



## Zavester (Oct 1, 2018)

Okay I want the limit to the amount of gyroids making music in a room to be increased to eight again. Also, bring back the gyroid storage that Brewster would do. And make gyroids follow music more prominently again like in the older games, extremely evident in gyroids like the timpanoid.

Yes as you can tell I love Gyroids.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Oct 1, 2018)

I'd like to see messages in bottles wash up on the beach again.


----------



## K9Ike (Oct 1, 2018)

Constantine said:


> I don't want Kapp'n driving me anywhere.
> I want my own boat.



Hope you're able to sing as well as him.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 1, 2018)

K9Ike said:


> Hope you're able to sing as well as him.



I'll be just fine without the sea shanties.


----------



## MayorWasabiOfOracle (Oct 1, 2018)

I would love to be able to decorate the outside of my home in the same way you can decorate the inside. Like, having furniture and decorations to go outside and interact with.


----------



## Jesteroo (Oct 2, 2018)

Just let me rotate my PWPs. Or heck, let me rotate the entire camera please. Can you even imagine Animal Crossing where you can actually look out onto the ocean?


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 2, 2018)

TUBING DOWN THE RIVER


----------



## Imbri (Oct 2, 2018)

Definitely being able to turn PWPs (I hate that I can't turn benches different directions).

More interaction with the NPCs. I love the way you slowly get to know Sable. It would be nice to talk to everyone like that.

More variety in clothing. ACPC gave us long dresses. I'd love to see that in a full game. Also, please let animals have sleeves and wear pants.

More jobs like you can do at The Roost. Maybe covering at Town Hall, the Post Office, or one of the shops. Better yet, have your own little shop that you can work in.

More mini-games with villagers. I love when someone suggests playing hide and seek; it doesn't happen often enough!


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 2, 2018)

I definitely want more pockets


----------



## Magicat (Oct 3, 2018)

I just want species to play a bigger part in each of the villagers's character, to be honest. Stuff like how in New Leaf, frogs never had umbrellas out when it was raining. But besides that, it doesn't feel like species plays a part at all in how villagers act. Jock lions and jock birds act pretty much the same. Even tiny dialogue changes between species like lions talking about having fish for dinner, or birds talking about eating bugs or whatever they eat would be pretty rad.


----------



## Onyx (Oct 3, 2018)

Ooh a toolbox for your pockets, like all the tools you can fit go in a separate slot in your pockets like the mail is separate, but you can still use the d pad or a trigger to swap through them with the tools not taking up any space in the pockets/not having to put them in pieces of mail


----------



## TheRealWC (Oct 3, 2018)

I want villagers to talk to one another more. I always have tons of villagers around one another in my New Leaf town yet I think I've popped in about 10 conversations in my 200 hours in this village. In Wild World, villagers always have interesting conversations between themselves, something I miss in New Leaf.


----------



## shunishu (Oct 3, 2018)

I wanna see where visitors are on my map .. that always annoyed me in new leaf that i had no idea where people are and had to trust or search forever.


----------



## Neechan (Oct 3, 2018)

TheRealWC said:


> I want villagers to talk to one another more. I always have tons of villagers around one another in my New Leaf town yet I think I've popped in about 10 conversations in my 200 hours in this village. In Wild World, villagers always have interesting conversations between themselves, something I miss in New Leaf.



I've gotten a lot of conversations, and I read recently that it's based off your luck of that day...

So if it?s a good day (highest to get), you'll get a lot of conversations between villagers, good money (max from money rock 32k and 200 from trees), less jellies when deep sea diving, stuff like that, with bad luck, it?s the opposite ...let?s see, its this article here. I always brushed this off though? but its pretty interesting (this is my first AC game so i didn't know about it...)


----------



## TheRealWC (Oct 4, 2018)

Neechan said:


> I've gotten a lot of conversations, and I read recently that it's based off your luck of that day...
> 
> So if it’s a good day (highest to get), you'll get a lot of conversations between villagers, good money (max from money rock 32k and 200 from trees), less jellies when deep sea diving, stuff like that, with bad luck, it’s the opposite ...let’s see, its this article here. I always brushed this off though… but its pretty interesting (this is my first AC game so i didn't know about it...)



Interesting. I never realized villagers talking was luck-based. I guess I just assumed it was random. Regardless, I'd still like more conversations. Maybe up the percentage for lower luck levels?


----------



## Cwynne (Oct 4, 2018)

Dunno if anyone already mentioned this, but something I was thinking about while playing NL is that it would be much nicer if you could write letters to online friends whenever you want, not just when you're in the other person's town. I think it kind of defeats the purpose of the letter if you can only send them whilst playing with them, and makes it a somewhat pointless feature. It would be much more fun if you could send letters from your own town (similar to back on City Folk when you could send them to people you were friends with [correct me if I'm wrong, I haven't really played City Folk in a few years]) and would, I feel, just make more sense. One thought I had was that it would be fun to send invitations out if you wanted to host an Animal Crossing get-together, y'know?

Another thing I'd want is the ability to play with more than three people at once, which I'm sure others have already mentioned. I understand having too many people on the same server could make it laggy, but I'm sure the Switch could handle at least a couple more.

I definitely agree with more varied dialogue for villagers, and maybe villagers with the same personality type don't always say *exactly* the same things?I have like three smug villagers in my town and they feel less individual when they're all saying the same things and greeting me the same way.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Constantine said:


> I'll be just fine without the sea shanties.


----------



## Sothe (Oct 4, 2018)

I would like to have a grid/camera like in HHD when designed your house, and the town PWPs. It?s kind of annoying getting to see such a small view when you?re trying to place a PWP in just the right spot.

I agree that we should have more villager dialogue, and I, too, would like for snooty/cranky villagers to have more mean dialogue like back in the older games. I feel like they became too soft in NL.


----------



## Lucille (Oct 4, 2018)

I really agree with everyone who mentioned more variety in villager dialogue. I also want to see villagers have a little more individuality... a town that's full will have more than one villager of a certain personality, so a couple more variables that influence dialogue for each villager would be nice. Give them a couple "favourite things" that they talk about more often, maybe species specific lines/puns can come up. I just feel like it kind of breaks immersion when villagers keep repeating certain lines.
I also definitely have to agree with more food you can hold/eat and maybe food options in the cafe that can have small luck boosts or similar. It's a really cute detail that makes it feel more like you're living a cute daily life which is what I love about AC.
I'd like to get to interact with NPCs a little more and have a more fleshed out friendship with them.
And also, this is a really tiny detail, but more socks. I just like socks okay.


----------



## Tessie (Oct 4, 2018)

one thing that id like is when a village requests a favor to do something and you agree to do it that it can be added to some type of.... "to-do" list feature containing all villager requests youve accepted for that day.

Bc idk how many times while playing I forgot what i needed to do for some villager and id have to go find & ask again or.. just not do it bc i forgot all about it entirely lol


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Oct 5, 2018)

I would like to put Public Works Projects on the beach.


----------



## calamitybot (Oct 5, 2018)

One thing I thought of while I was playing pocket camp earlier- Add in long dresses and skirts! All of them except for the new witch dress in pocket camp only go to the knee! Also- have villagers "properly" wear clothes. What I mean by this is include the sleeves on their shirts instead of everybody constantly wearing tank tops.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 5, 2018)

One of the things that most bugged me in NL was that you couldn't make custom pants. I'd like to see custom pants in the upcoming AC.


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Oct 6, 2018)

I can't take credit for this idea since I heard it from someone else a couple years ago, but it'd be cool if you had the option to give one villager a friendship bracelet, and as long as they have it on they can't move away.  I think the person I got the idea from said they'd keep the bracelet for a year before taking it off, and then you can either give them another one or give one to someone else, but honestly I think that's a bit of a long time.  Maybe they take it off after six months?

Also, I know everyone has said this, but please give the villagers more varied dialogue options, and more options for letter-writing.  I recently became pen pals with my favourite villager, but she's sent me like three of the same letter already.  And I'd like for the villagers to have more individuality, even the ones with the same personality type.


----------



## Lissieleviosaa (Oct 6, 2018)

I love the idea of more flowers too! It would make towns so mcuh more prettier. I would also like to see more personalization options, by now creators should see the extent we go to to make our town pretty and I feel like we shouldnt have to be looking for the next hack all the time. I don't mean being able to go crazy as if we had a hack but maybe having influence of where villagers move in or being able to move things around. I would find that so amazingly helpful!


----------



## Cwynne (Oct 6, 2018)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> One of the things that most bugged me in NL was that you couldn't make custom pants. I'd like to see custom pants in the upcoming AC.



Knowing some of the people who play AC, that could get a little out of hand lol ?\(ツ )/?


----------



## Relly (Oct 7, 2018)

Some way to carry tools without them taking up space in my pocket.

I'd like some different shops and cafes too, I kind of imagine how happy home designer's main street is.

Being able to cook would be cool


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 7, 2018)

Bring back the signs indicating where villagers will move into, rather than allowing them to haphazardly move anywhere they want while destroying everything in the process.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 7, 2018)

touch controls for stuff like menu/inventory navigation and all


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 8, 2018)

^I think that's pretty likely. I'll be playing probably exclusively in handheld mode (unless there are docked-only extras for some reason), so that would be pretty important to me.


----------



## Stone Cold (Oct 8, 2018)

The sass villagers had in the GameCube game, especially the Cranky and Snooty types. They were nearly downright mean at times. In New Leaf they got quite toned down and all personality types blend in together. In the GameCube game pretty much only Lazy and Normal types were sweethearts that never got angry or took shots at you or gave you backhanded compliments. 

People who think Cranky and Snooty villagers are mean in New Leaf clearly never played the GameCube game. Tom was quite a grouchy old man and Olivia was quite a shallow catty ***** at times. In NL they're both too friendly. 

It made the personality types stand out more from each other and it also made it more challenging to befriend villagers. 

Bring the sass back!


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Oct 8, 2018)

Maybe see hair being blown by the wind? Or getting wet during rain. That would bring more use to Shampoodle. If your hair was affected by the elements or going swimming and you would have to get your hair redone. Maybe they could add a brush and comb along with that.


----------



## Snowfell (Oct 8, 2018)

I'd like to walk around with Nook and pick out where villagers could move, similar to how you pick where your house is going to go. Isabelle could give you a notice on the login screen asking you to go to Nook's or to the train station to meet with him and maybe the villager to plot out where they could move to. If you don't care about where your villagers move maybe there could be an option to leave it up to them to decide.

I'd also love to have a jillion pattern spaces on a single character like in HHD. Some towns I don't want to create a second character, but I end up doing so just to use all the patterns I want.


----------



## shunishu (Oct 9, 2018)

Stone Cold said:


> Bring the sass back!



sass okay.. but i really don't need angry or mean animals. :/
just cause they used to be meaner doesn't make it better.
they can just add more dialog and more diverse dialog than nl.
i really don't like how the writing was and how they acted in previous games and i don't want micro-aggressions in an ac game. the constant shaming for not logging in, in nl and moving if you dont check in enough was already traumatizing and stressful enough.

--

i want the map to stay curved as it was in nl.. the flat map of previous games and ac plaza is really uninspiring and less immersive.


----------



## Stone Cold (Oct 9, 2018)

shunishu said:


> sass okay.. but i really don't need angry or mean animals. :/
> just cause they used to be meaner doesn't make it better.
> they can just add more dialog and more diverse dialog than nl.
> i really don't like how the writing was and how they acted in previous games and i don't want micro-aggressions in an ac game. the constant shaming for not logging in, in nl and moving if you dont check in enough was already traumatizing and stressful enough.
> ...



Well everyone gets angry sometimes. Being happy all the time isn't realistic. 

Well they want you to log in regularly so you can do them favours and take care of the town lol. Now that you're a mayor in AC(I assume you'll be in the Switch game as well?) it even makes more sense for them to be upset at you for not logging in for months. Imagine if a real life mayor went MIA for months. Citizens would be pissed. 

And it's not like they were THAT mean in the GameCube game. If anything, their bluntness kinda made me chuckle and gave them more personality. Real life friends argue and sometimes insult each other. It's not all beds and roses like New Leaf is. Now, I understand AC is meant to be some form of escapism from real life struggles, but a villager getting annoyed/upset at me occasionally is fine by me. But I guess maybe kids who play the game felt sad at times when the animals got angry at them and that's why the personalities got toned down in NL?


----------



## Relly (Oct 10, 2018)

Stone Cold said:


> The sass villagers had in the GameCube game, especially the Cranky and Snooty types. They were nearly downright mean at times. In New Leaf they got quite toned down and all personality types blend in together. In the GameCube game pretty much only Lazy and Normal types were sweethearts that never got angry or took shots at you or gave you backhanded compliments.
> 
> People who think Cranky and Snooty villagers are mean in New Leaf clearly never played the GameCube game. Tom was quite a grouchy old man and Olivia was quite a shallow catty ***** at times. In NL they're both too friendly.
> 
> ...



I agree they had more robust personalities in AC:GC. I wouldn't want them to be as mean or spontaneous as in GC though because sometimes that was really annoying, like when they randomly paint your roof or sell you something without a choice! But the actual dialogue itself could be more reflective of their personality type.


----------



## bidoof (Oct 10, 2018)

More interactivity with the furniture would be pretty sweet, especially if it is placed outside the home. I love furniture that brings a little more pizzazz even if it is just small quirks like the Matryoshka dolls. The Switch is capable of doing a lot of neat things so how interactive it could be might be even more than just that.

Also the villagers being able to respond to certain keywords in the letters you write them, like asking how they been lately may generate even a handful of unique responses. I have played a game that was released in the ancient PC days with that feature, which was pretty neat so I think it is not too much to expect that the letter system will be more complex and not based on just how long the letter is in this age.


----------



## Chouchou (Oct 11, 2018)

More personalities and dialogue for the villagers. Ideal would be complete personal speech for every villager, but I don't think they will do that. I really want to be able to wave at my villagers again, I miss that.


----------



## Stone Cold (Oct 11, 2018)

Relly said:


> I agree they had more robust personalities in AC:GC. I wouldn't want them to be as mean or spontaneous as in GC though because sometimes that was really annoying, like when they randomly paint your roof or sell you something without a choice! But the actual dialogue itself could be more reflective of their personality type.



The GC game had a lot of features that never were used in other AC games again. It's a shame because a lot of them were great. I get it that the DS and the 3DS probably didn't have much memory for all of that, but surely the Switch will have? Like for example having a rather large town again with up to 15 villagers in it. 

New Leaf(and I guess the other games as well) might have added a lot of customisation and new stuff to do, not to mention mechanics which make the GC game feel outdated(writing letters with the GameCube controller is kind of a pain...), but New leaf at least, has toned down on the villager's personalities and also seems ot have limited the dialogue. In the GC the dialogue was pretty cool and you had to think well before answering when you were subjected to a pop quiz or something. 

The GC game was simple yet VERY charming. New Leaf might be a superior game overall due to all the stuff you can do, but I feel like the original AC game had more of a soul and a better atmosphere. You truly felt like you were living in a peaceful isolated town far away from the real world while playing it on your TV. It felt very immersive, and the town being big and divided in square acres also helped making each section look so different. And lastly, the lack of online capability also contributed to that isolation feel. You had to know someone else who had the game and a memory card in order to visit them, and that was done by either you borrowing their memory card or by coming over to their place to play the game on their console. So the game was also a product of its time and era before online play was a mandatory feature for every single game out there.

So yeah, I think if the new game combined the best features of New Leaf PLUS some of the features from the GC game and also its atmospheric feel and give the villagers some edge again... it would make for a helluva game.


----------



## Relly (Oct 12, 2018)

Stone Cold said:


> The GC game had a lot of features that never were used in other AC games again. It's a shame because a lot of them were great. I get it that the DS and the 3DS probably didn't have much memory for all of that, but surely the Switch will have? Like for example having a rather large town again with up to 15 villagers in it.
> 
> New Leaf(and I guess the other games as well) might have added a lot of customisation and new stuff to do, not to mention mechanics which make the GC game feel outdated(writing letters with the GameCube controller is kind of a pain...), but New leaf at least, has toned down on the villager's personalities and also seems ot have limited the dialogue. In the GC the dialogue was pretty cool and you had to think well before answering when you were subjected to a pop quiz or something.
> 
> ...



It would be really nice to have more villagers and a bigger town, admittedly I much prefer the roll log type of worlds we have now to the acre system. I found the square by square system triggered my migraines. I also prefer being able to use wifi and not have to feel so isolated. I played City Folk very frequently because I made friends online and would visit them and it made the game much  more fun for me. I love that in New Leaf you could visit dream towns so in a way you had the best of both, you could explore villages on your own or play with others over the internet. I really hope they keep the dream suit or at least something very similar in the switch game.


----------



## Stone Cold (Oct 12, 2018)

Relly said:


> It would be really nice to have more villagers and a bigger town, admittedly I much prefer the roll log type of worlds we have now to the acre system. I found the square by square system triggered my migraines. I also prefer being able to use wifi and not have to feel so isolated. I played City Folk very frequently because I made friends online and would visit them and it made the game much  more fun for me. I love that in New Leaf you could visit dream towns so in a way you had the best of both, you could explore villages on your own or play with others over the internet. I really hope they keep the dream suit or at least something very similar in the switch game.



Oh definitely. Of course I'm not suggesting the new game not to have online. That'd be bonkers in 2019.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Oct 13, 2018)

I just thought of something, I would love to see after a Fishing Tourney or Bug-off, I would absolutely love to see the Villagers hanging outside, congratulating the winner and telling stories of how they caught the fish/bug, I personally would love to see friendships form between the animals rather than just the player and this could be a small little thing that could somewhat convey this idea.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Even if some animals grow such a strong friendship that they'll be seen more often with each other and get sad if one friend moves out or even move out with them. Probably won't happen but I'd like to see that.


----------



## Blue Cup (Oct 13, 2018)

Another idea for the pile:

Give us online options. Also make it so items can be traded directly between players as an additional means of item swapping. 

- Invincible Flowers? 
- Invincible Trees? 
- Can visitors pickup items?
- Can visitors buy items from local shops?
- Player houses locked to visitors while host is outside

The online side of things needs more options. Making it so people can play with each other without having to worry about their town in any way whatsoever would be nice.

They also should also expand upon the Best Friends feature from New Leaf by essentially giving players playlists that one can choose from when opening their gate. For example: The game would look at your friends list and finds you have a huge list of people, friends and family alike: Now say you just want to play with family and not have to worry about one of your friends or the randoms you have added to your list popping in and messing things up just because they saw that your gate was open.

You highlight each family members name and add them to a playlist titled "Family" and then select that when opening your gate. Only those on that selected playlist would see that your gate is open.

This would go a long way in erasing headaches involved with travel. If I want to play with these specific people, I can create a playlist and add them and just load it up every time I open my gate.

They could call it a Guest List.


----------



## dragonpixies (Oct 13, 2018)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> TUBING DOWN THE RIVER



This sounds like such an adorable little event!!! Imagine like one day in the summer, villagers that don't live in your town as well as some npcs are all tubing down the river, then when you chase them down to the waterfall into the ocean they start to flap around nervously during the final stretch and then just plop into the ocean harmlessly where they just float away


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 16, 2018)

Maybe more food items like mince pies, Christmas cake , Christmas cookies and Christmas pudding?


----------



## AmeliaNaut (Oct 17, 2018)

i REALY want to be able to put public works projects on the beach !!!!!!!!!!!!! also new flowers would be really nice!


----------



## shunishu (Oct 17, 2018)

better integration/location and interactions for kicks.. love him.. one of my fav npc designs, but even i never went to the shoe shop much after i found my shoes (a few visits -_-) unless i made a point of visiting him.


----------



## satine (Oct 18, 2018)

I love all of these! I guess I am kind of adding on to your outside decor idea, but I would absolutely LOVE it if I could put up Christmas lights during the winter season on my house. Either red/green or blue/white. I've always been so irritated that I can't do that!


----------



## PrismaticVoid (Oct 18, 2018)

I would want stackable items to automatically stack when you pick them up - things like bells and fruit.

This is more of a "me" thing, but divide all bell amounts by 100. Bells in denominations less than 100 are basically worthless. So you'd get 1 bell from a tree, but that 1 bell would be worth significantly more.


----------



## Sothe (Oct 18, 2018)

One thing I really want is for there to be more town events/holidays. The holidays we have now in NL are great, but most of them are based around real-world holidays, so unless your town is set to a date around a holiday, not much really goes on aside from special character visits and the occasional bug/fishing tourney. I just want to have some more random town events like there were in the GameCube version. The morning summer aerobics, sports fairs, cherry blossom festivals just added more life to the town and I honestly get sick of hearing my villagers complain about there not being much going on in NL when there’s no event on the horizon.


----------



## Roshan (Oct 18, 2018)

normal items from balloons
the cafe to be an actual cafe not just some minigame area.. like the old days
bigger map
more to explore
maybe caves
map to be bigger and less boring (like atm its just a big piece of grass with a river and a beach thats about it)
BEDROOMS
more basements
bigger inventory maybe expandable with backpack
more events
maybe real time weather


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 18, 2018)

By real time weather you mean synced to your real location's weather? I think that would be partially neat but a shame for areas where it never snows or always rains.

But speaking of weather I think it would be cool if all weather types had a chance of appearing based on the time of year each day - and the percentage chance of each actually changes for every single day, meaning that you could get snow in your town many town a lot earlier than in other towns, or you could even have a minute chance of getting a freak snowstorm in April or something. Basically making the weather less scheduled is what I'm thinking. It'd be cool if there was no one date when snow would stick to the ground or disappear.


----------



## Lucille (Oct 18, 2018)

Sothe said:


> One thing I really want is for there to be more town events/holidays. The holidays we have now in NL are great, but most of them are based around real-world holidays, so unless your town is set to a date around a holiday, not much really goes on aside from special character visits and the occasional bug/fishing tourney. I just want to have some more random town events like there were in the GameCube version. The morning summer aerobics, sports fairs, cherry blossom festivals just added more life to the town and I honestly get sick of hearing my villagers complain about there not being much going on in NL when there’s no event on the horizon.


I definitely agree with this! GC had so many cute events and little things that just added so much liveliness to the game. I think that one of the best things that they could do for AC on Switch is add things like that. It makes me sad that a lot of things were taken out presumably for being more specific to Japanese culture, because I think these make the game all that much more charming and interesting.

Edit: I forgot to mention, but I'd like to see the ability to trade items via code come back! It would be so much easier than having one person have to host the other any time they wanted to trade items!


----------



## Garrett (Oct 19, 2018)

A notebook to keep track of villager requests, visits, birthdays, moving out days etc. 

Gardens like in HHD.


----------



## Warrior (Oct 19, 2018)

I thought about it for a minute and came up with a few ideas.

I apologize if I repeat ideas others have said I've not read whole thread.

I want harriet to ditch the mii masks and gain some new options. I want the player character to also ditch the nub hands and get.... actual hands. On a console like the switch I think there's no excuse to not give the player hands. The nubs are the best design choice for the 3ds because it can't show high detail, but trust me, they'll look weird in a fully hd enviroment, I think they already don't fit in with pocket camp. I want Harriet to offer nail colours and designs. These will not fade or anything like that, and you can change them once a day - even if you got a haircut you can change your nails, but you cannot change your eyes and hair in one day still... the reason? getting your nails done will act as a new friendship mechanic for harriet, just like talking to sable. Once you're at a high friendship with harriet she will do your nails for free, and offer more interested options like 'galaxy' nails etc, I think the nails should remain short to keep with the tone of the design, so it will really just be a tiny splash of colour. I thought of expanding this with makeup.... but I think makeup would break the tone of the game, whereas even little girls occasionally paint their nails. I'm not 100% sure how I would translate this for male players, male players could get their nails done if they wanted, but I feel many would not be interested. The only thing I can think of that could serve this same friendship role is having harriet style a small piece of the players hair, think of it like one piece of hair in the front of your haircut that you can get coloured differently from the rest of your hair. But I guess the reality is Boys are less likely to befriend a woman running a salon anyway irl.... so ... idk! 

Other than that I want new tree species. These would act basically like the existing plain trees. Wouldn't it be nice to have more diversity in trees? So many players save their towns in cherry blossom season, but with different trees that flower at different times of year I think this would lead players to have a lot more options with the look and feel of towns. The gingko recently added to pocket camp made me think of this. I think the fruit trees could also look more like their irl trees, orange trees having darker deeper greener leaves, the trees blossoming the related flower to the fruits before the fruits appear on the tree.... little details to make the trees more unique. I also hope the trees are larger to create a feeling of the player walking UNDER the trees not merely beside them. 

Trees I hope get added :

Gingko
Weeping willow
Japanese Maple
Camelia Trees
... and basically any other beautiful and unique trees they can put in the game.

I've seen some people do very interesting mods of the game and change tree appearance.... maybe the game could just have it as a default feature! I also want new thing, in the autumn I would like if leaf piles appeared on the ground, they would work similarly to clovers in that you can run over them and they won't disappear, but they will look pretty and make a satisfying 'crunch' sound when you run over them. I think it would also be an interesting way of incorporating mushrooms, as irl mushrooms love to grow in tree mulch... maybe you might trip over and pile of leaves and say something like "huh a mushroom was in here!" and it will be put into your pockets. I think it'd be cute and really emphasise the feeling of fall. I think in the winter too, some tree types should completely shed all leaves, with others retaining leaves - just like real life. Basically as much as possible I want players to have options to make their towns look unique and different using all the flora available to them. More plants! So many plants! 

Also... no more rolling log! rolling log just limits a lot of stuff with spacial awareness because that's.... not how real life works. I think the rolling log is such a design flaw in the series. It's gotta GO!


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 19, 2018)

^I would personally be happy with the hands for the villager in smash. Where the four fingers are a nub but a thumb is separate.


----------



## Warrior (Oct 19, 2018)

smonikkims said:


> ^I would personally be happy with the hands for the villager in smash. Where the four fingers are a nub but a thumb is separate.



I think that'd work too! I just like having more options to customise


----------



## Imbri (Oct 19, 2018)

Garrett said:


> A notebook to keep track of villager requests, visits, birthdays, moving out days etc.
> 
> Gardens like in HHD.



You used to be able to buy a notebook in ACGC and make daily entries. I kept mine for milestones in the game. I know there are game notes on the 3DS, but it isn't quite the same.


----------



## loglady (Oct 19, 2018)

People have probably already said this, but a bigger furniture stock, especially after you upgrade the shop to the max level, would be pretty nice.


----------



## PacV (Oct 19, 2018)

Interactive Villagers, something that make you think that the Villager you pick was something more that just the way he/she looks...


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 21, 2018)

Maybe Christmas lights for the houses?


----------



## Neechan (Oct 21, 2018)

It?s more visual, but during autumn, the leaves will blow throughout the town on ?windy? days ( kinda like the cherry blossom petals but isn?t limited to a week, but throughout the fall season.

The same with winter, we have snow fall, but let?s have different varietys like flurries and blizzards (maybe not blizzards....)

Villagers with allergies would be a nice touch (I know there were fruit allergies in GC) some can?t come out of their homes until someone brings them medicine, this lasting until 6am the next day (you can also order it if multiple animals need it)

There?s more,but I can?t think of it at the moment. I?ll add more when I can remember


----------



## Sothe (Oct 21, 2018)

Zelda-Crossing said:


> Maybe Christmas lights for the houses?



I would love it if villagers would decorate their houses around major holidays. That was always one of the little things about Wild World that I enjoyed with Bright Nights(I think that?s what it was called?) and such.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 21, 2018)

Bright Lights was ok, but I didn't like that the animals couldn't ping you during those week long events. Nor did they talk to each other.


----------



## cherrysmilesonice (Oct 23, 2018)

I just cannot wait for more cute items. c:


----------



## Sothe (Oct 24, 2018)

Playing NL today made me realize another small thing I’d like for them to do. 

I know a lot of people have said they want more dialogue. To tie in to that, I really hope that they get rid of tutorial-like dialogues when you’re actually done with the tutorial. It’s just a bit irritating to have had your town for months or years, and villagers are still like, “HEY DID YOU KNOW YOU CAN CHANGE TOOLS WITH THE D-PAD?”

Literally just tell us all tutorial dialogues when we’re just starting, please.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Oct 24, 2018)

> The ability to have darker skin tones at the beginning of the game (WITHOUT IT FADING orz)

> No more animal tracks (Grass wear) or for there to be a way to reverse it  easily (Even though NL wasn't a huge issue, City Folk scarred me lol)

> A way to keep villagers near-permanently. I know that defeats some of the purpose of checking your town everyday but I'd love the ability to lock villagers or for my friendship levels to prevent them from leaving easily. Right now all of my faves ask me to leave and the ones I dislike never want to. The random movement system just isn't working and makes playing a bit anxiety inducing. 

> Reset villagers to default phrases / attire. Gimmie my dream town without hacking.

> The RV villagers to all make a return as full time villagers (I advocated for Tybalt so hard when ACNL was announced and cried when he wasn't included. My phone blew up with texts when they announced he was returning for Amiibo and I cried bittersweet tears as I didn't have a new 3ds until now lol)

> Amiibo compatability and for the amiibo cards to make a return to stores

> This isn't a small thing but I'd really like to see more jobs available? Like one player is a mayor, the other one can work like in HHD etc.

> Some backstory for Porter and confirmation that he is Champ (To put our minds at ease)


> I'd really like to see some more villager interactions beyond just doing tasks or inviting them over. If anyone knows Magician's quest, you were able to hang out with other students for long periods of time, get them to follow you, play music with them etc. I'd like to see a lot more interaction on that front.

> More clear villager friendship levels?


> MORE. TIGERS. DANGIT.


----------



## FOXHOUNDL7 (Oct 25, 2018)

I'd like the ability to have seashells in your hair as an accessory. I'd also like the ability to wear multiple layers of clothes too


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 25, 2018)

A safari park, like in the old Pokemon games. 

You could catch bugs and fish for the encyclopedia.


----------



## shunishu (Oct 25, 2018)

I hope the bug and fishing tourneys have special critters, maybe even fantasy-like, as in pocketcamp  garden and fishing events and I hope that there is a section in the museum for them and that you can keep them and put them in the house. since in pocketcamp you usually can't keep them.. :/ it just would be cool since some of the designs are really quirky and nice


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 25, 2018)

I've seen lots of pictures lately of Pocket Camp where some of the outfits like dresses and skirts were down to the feet. I would love to see those in the game. Especially the ability to design longer skirts and dresses. That would be great and would make designing even more fun.


----------



## Candyapple (Oct 26, 2018)

I would really like that something like happy home designer was implemented in the new AC, so the ability to work on our villagers houses and modify them. I wish we could maybe be able to add more floors and decorate the garden just like in HHD.
It would be great if we could decide to make the fellow villagers wear accessories too. Wigs, glasses, fake mustaches etc. just imagine how fun that would be! I have a picture in my head now of Marshal with fake moustaches and a top hat xD 
Another good idea it would be an upgrade of the cafe. Example, it would be cool if we would need animals suggestions to upgrade the cafe to a little bakery, just like in AC now when we need them to suggest us new PWP. I say that so it wouldn’t be super easy and immediate to have a cafe upgraded, but as would need to build up friendship with villagers. Something that takes a little bit of time and effort. I would like more little games to be played with our animal villagers, more stuff like hide and seek. Maybe some race, to run someplace or to have to find a treasure before your animal friends find it. Some variety of ways to interact and improve the friendship with your favorite villagers! 
Another interesting thing it would be if you could actually meet aliens and talk to them, and after you meet them you can build a friendship with them to be able to have them come live in your town xD and building this relationship wouldn’t be super easy. Like maybe having to find specific rare items that other players could help you get someway.
I’d like to be able to adopt birds or little critters that live in the nature and have them as pets! and that you could interact with them. Maybe just simple, basic but cute interactions!
I’d like specially the ability to build things on your town like theatre, hotel for animals from your friends town to come to, zoo, swimming pool, restaurants...
Maybe these are not small things, but seeing some of those ideas they were already there in HHD and someway in pocket camp, I’m pretty positive we could see them in this new game!  One can only hope


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 26, 2018)

- the ability to rotate pwps

- the option to build paths as pwps? custom paths are cool and all but it'd be neat if you could commission some straight from town hall (also this is gonna sound nitpicky but half the reason i want this is so i can have paths that actually sound... like what they're supposed to sound like? e.g. crunchy gravel, a smoother, flatter sound for concrete)

- speaking of custom paths - the way they look in new leaf can look so clunky and... square sometimes, which is alright if you're going for a more urbanized look and setting down roads/sidewalks but when you're going for something more natural it can look very ehhhh. the ability to make certain parts of the path transparent would be so, so nice.

- more flowers, more trees, more bushes, more outdoor customization in general.

- all rocks are breakable


----------



## PrincessAurora (Oct 28, 2018)

There's a thousand things I want. Most have already been mentioned here. But here's something I thought of that's totally random and not really relevant at all.

-A new sapling spawn every day

If you get 5 new flowers in the town every day, I think you should also get at least one sapling! It's only natural that trees drop seeds so technically you should see a new tree every day. Whether it's an already planted sapling or just a seed to be dug up, I think it would be a cool thing.


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 28, 2018)

^Maybe to add on to this... we could perhaps dig up saplings and not have them destroyed? That way we can move the saplings around that spawn each day.

Also I don't know about you guys but I'd be pretty happy for flowers to not be able to be destroyed when run through or at least make them have obvious wear and tear that makes it obvious how much more abuse they can take.


----------



## thora (Oct 28, 2018)

Personally i hope there is;

Ways to cross over and interact with other people's camps like you used to be able to in AC:WW
Plant flowers around your home or town / to dig and bury stuff
Message other people like in AC:WW


----------



## Mythic Diamond (Oct 29, 2018)

The ability to choose a skin tone without it fading
The ability to change eyes like maybe adding that feature at the salon
The ability to choose where villagers place there houses
The ability to ride scooters or cars and have more interactive things
During fishing tourney, we fish for special fish like in pocket camp
The ability to change the terrain to different themes like in pocket camp


----------



## lights (Oct 29, 2018)

- The ability to choose where villagers build their houses

- A chore dialog option similar to ACGC

- Little touches like the soccer ball and basketball you could pass to villagers in ACGC

- Being able to decorate in the same way as HHD


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 30, 2018)

It sounds kind of mean, but I did really enjoy the little bit where you could visit and bring medicine to a sick villager in their house...


----------



## Don't_ask_Alice (Oct 30, 2018)

Honestly I would really like to be able to decide what my players face and eyes would be like in Happy home designer.
 I always found it really annoying that you have to look up or just guess what your player will be like through questions. It's awful when in new leaf you accidentally didn't have the bar put a certain way and you ruin the haircut you wanted. 
I never fully understood why Nintendo decided to go with that. I also never found a connection between telling rover to sit or go away would make my player look sleep deprived or tweaked out.


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Oct 30, 2018)

Post the quote if you have seen this before but I would like improved hair graphics. Hair getting wet when it rains and falling outof style or when the wind blows flowing in the respectful direction. That would be nice.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 30, 2018)

I want it kept simple. 
Fun, but simple.


----------



## Laureline (Oct 31, 2018)

I would like them to add Lilacs to the game. I also want outdoor furniture that you and your villagers can use.


----------



## Jamala (Oct 31, 2018)

A garden for our house


----------



## kaylabear (Oct 31, 2018)

Maybe not a little thing, but more storage for hoarders like myself would be cool!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 21, 2018)

Laureline said:


> I would like them to add Lilacs to the game. I also want outdoor furniture that you and your villagers can use.



Honestly just let us use furniture outside because that would solve all our problems.



GoldenKaraSus said:


> Post the quote if you have seen this before but I would like improved hair graphics. Hair getting wet when it rains and falling outof style or when the wind blows flowing in the respectful direction. That would be nice.



Hair does seem a little...flat-textured.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 21, 2018)

More "mystical" things maybe?
I liked the idea of a fountain spirit, but it could be more fun as other things.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 23, 2018)

special shoes that destroy grass at a much faster rate than is done currently when worn while running

with the grass only able to be destroyed while those shoes are on


basically, remove grass deterioration, while still giving players a way to make dirt paths and all



and on the opposite end spectrum, seeds or something to regrow grass faster as well


----------



## koopasta (Nov 23, 2018)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> > Reset villagers to default phrases / attire. Gimmie my dream town without hacking.



You can change their phrases and clothes to default in the town hall. You just talk to Isabelle and select ''problematic citizens''．


----------



## Mint (Nov 23, 2018)

More variety of trees.
Paths not attached to patterns; maybe it could be come a separate, optional, feature.
Villagers not being so repetitive with their dialogue. 
Skin tones


----------



## Saga (Nov 23, 2018)

One thing I want is to be able to create half-tiles (triangular one) so you can put a path on a diagonal or all the way up to the edge of your river, and also being able to turn items in your house diagonally.

I also really want to see a return of stronger villager personalities, particularly for snooty and cranky villagers.

I also would love to see more of the GC festivals return, as my town is always Japanese-themed and their festivals would fit my theme better. Plus, I used to live in Japan, so things like bean tossing, sports day, etc. are very nostalgic for me.

I want all DLC to be easily available in all regions as well. There's no reason why NA players shouldn't get the cool Korean, Japanese and European goodies too, and vice-versa. It makes making internationally-themed rooms so much easier, and I feel like Japan and the EU get the cutest items as it is!

I would love to either be able to have larger houses (with 8+ rooms) or additional characters so we can have more houses. As it is, I always have at least six houses worth of themed room ideas, but never enough space to create everything I want.

Finally, I would love for the villagers personalities to be distributed differently. Right now we have tons and tons of cute normal-type villagers, but relatively few attractive uchi or smug villagers. I would also love to see jock, snooty, and cranky villagers with a wider variety of appearances. As it is, I have enough normal dreamies that I could fill several whole villages with them, but only a couple cranky, smug or uchis that I consider even vaguely acceptable.


----------



## Parasite (Nov 24, 2018)

more types of trees would be great. 
perhaps being able to plant trees next to trees, and less importantly- bushes next to buildings.

more diagonal furniture pieces, putting villagers pictures on the wall...

but most of all i'd like the town to be larger. with slopes and ledges, and areas of elevated land.
places like that path by the waterfall in the RV campground. basically just a more complex landscape.



MadMonsterMaddie said:


> You can change their phrases and clothes to default in the town hall. You just talk to Isabelle and select ''problematic citizens''．



i just wanted to mention when i tried that, they didn't even change their clothes.
maybe it only works if they're wearing custom patterns.

but i know if you complain about their language they just start saying "Uh Huh"


----------



## Neechan (Nov 24, 2018)

Dilgeer said:


> more types of trees would be great.
> perhaps being able to plant trees next to trees, and less importantly- bushes next to buildings.
> 
> placing furniture diagonally, putting villagers pictures on the wall...
> ...



Making everyone sound like Elvis Presley impersonators


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 24, 2018)

A dog named Baxter to be in the game.

Pls don't be jock or smug tho, either lazy or cranky or another if it is good...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2018)

This something so small and probably seems insignificant, but I miss the ability to hold flowers in your hand from e+. I also miss how that game let you get into Nook's stores late at night, although considering how Nintendo moved Tom Nook's role from being a storeowner to having his whole own housing business in New Leaf, it would have to be Timmy and Tommy doing late night stuff (which it would be so cute to see them in their pajamas! ), although that does raise questions about whether or not other characters, such as Leif and Gracie, would still have their parts of the store be open (as you must remember that the stores get combined as the stores keep getting upgraded).


----------



## Neechan (Nov 30, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> This something so small and probably seems insignificant, but I miss the ability to hold flowers in your hand from e+. I also miss how that game let you get into Nook's stores late at night, although considering how Nintendo moved Tom Nook's role from being a storeowner to having his whole own housing business in New Leaf, it would have to be Timmy and Tommy doing late night stuff (which it would be so cute to see them in their pajamas! ), although that does raise questions about whether or not other characters, such as Leif and Gracie, would still have their parts of the store be open (as you must remember that the stores get combined as the stores keep getting upgraded).



It’s weird that this function is in game but is only reserved for the dandelion puff only (minus blowing it)

Honestly I’d love this feature if it comes back, we already know what the twins look like with the WA update if you summon them via amiibo, and I imagine their areas would be blocked off like Leif’s area during the weeding day event


----------



## koopasta (Nov 30, 2018)

I just don't want region-locked furniture.


----------



## auroral (Nov 30, 2018)

Today I was thinking about this a lot and I think these are the things I want! Though tbf I don't know if they all count as 'little things'.

Customizable clothes. Sometimes I just wanna change a dress's color or a hat's design.
Customizable PWPs 
Wider PWP variety and / or the ability to place items outside
More skin tones, though I'm sure this HAS to be added considering it was in both PC and HHD...
More hair colors 
Customizable hair styles! I think it'd be cute to mix and match bangs and the back of your hair like you can in pokemon...
More eye colors. Since they're considered contacts anyway, I don't see why we can't have unnatural eye colors... I just want pink or purple... pwease nintendo... let my pastel dreams come true...
Pocket Camp items / series / clothes / flowers
Better diving. I like the idea of diving, but I just... hate it in New Leaf... It feels so slow and frustrating...
Bring back old villagers. Where is my darling Woolio.
More octopus villagers fjdklfdjaskldfas
Voice chat for when you're playing with friends. I know Nintendo Online has that crappy app already, might as well put it to good use!
More qr slots!
Premade paths that you could lay? Not sure how that would work, I just would like to have paths without using qrs adsjlfkdjsafkl... i assume if this were a thing, people could still use qr paths if they didnt like any of the premade ones, but i just would much rather have qr dresses than needing to use multiple files for paths.
More holidays! I don't care if they're dumb little ones, I just want them.
More weekly NPCs! It gets kinda boring in New Leaf when the only two weekly NPCs who show up after you've finished main street are Redd and Gulliver. 
The ability to choose when your villagers move. I think it'd be cute to have a 'best friend' type of thing where you can mark your favorite villagers as your besties and then they'll never ask / attempt to move out. It'd also be neat if when someone new wants to move in, we as the mayor have to approve if they can or not. 
The ability to choose where villager houses go. I don't want to relive the horror of Julian moving his house directly in the middle of the peach orchard I had planted only TWO DAYS PRIOR ever again.
The ability to dress up your villagers like you can in both HHD and PC... but I'd also like to dress up NPCs from time to time too... maybe for like, special events or something. 
More types of fruit / bushes / flowers / trees!
Easier to get clovers pwease...
Let us draw on Blanca again...
Bring back some of the GC holidays 
Be able to customize your villager's houses for them weeps... i like giving them gifts but i also dont like it when they ruin their cute houses to display the shirt i wanted them to wear...
Make villagers rude again 2k19. I miss being yelled at and called a terrible friend for not selling a villager an item I just bought to put in my house. I mean, I guess I get why some villagers aren't rude anymore, but I'd like it if at least Snooty or Cranky villagers would yell at me from time to time.
I'd love to send letters and gifts to my friends in other towns... Like, I'm sure this would require both of us to have internet access, but it'd be so cute. I hate having to go to my friend's town just to mail them a trash can or something to make them think of me.


----------



## fwn (Dec 5, 2018)

I want to be able to have blush or freckles~


----------



## bobthegreatcat (Dec 5, 2018)

I think it would be awesome if you could get both "Girl" and "Boy" faces no matter if you say you're a boy or girl. Also not have "Girl" or "Boy" hair. It would be neat-o if you could go into shampoodle and choose any type of hair no matter your acnl gender. Also i hate the running animation for when you're wearing a dress or skirt. I hope they get rid of that. I don't know if this is a "small" thing but those are my thoughts


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Dec 5, 2018)

The things I'd like are:

 - A bigger role for Brewster
 - The choice to be an animal yourself
 - More inventory slots
 - The ability to stack more fruit


----------



## koopasta (Dec 5, 2018)

I want grapes as a town fruit! The regular could be red/purple, while the perfect is green. They could easily turn a grapevine into a tree.


----------



## liviikuu (Dec 6, 2018)

I honestly just want them to make a new animal crossing game for 3DS already! I know now they made one for switch and mobile but I don’t have Switch and I didn’t really like pocket camp... >~< I feel like if they do make new games for animal crossing it won’t be for 3DS...which I’m sad about because I live for the the acnl games on 3DS


----------



## Damniel (Dec 6, 2018)

Allowing skin tone to be chosen at the beginning like in HHA. Players shouldn't have to spend hours tanning so their characters look like them.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2018)

Damniel said:


> Allowing skin tone to be chosen at the beginning like in HHA. Players shouldn't have to spend hours tanning so their characters look like them.



Also return to City Folk where Mii masks change the skin tone of the whole character.


----------



## Damniel (Dec 7, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> Also return to City Folk where Mii masks change the skin tone of the whole character.



Pretty sure that the welcome amiibo update does that now too, but the color only stays if you keep the awkward mask on


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Dec 7, 2018)

I really hope they add some kind compability with new leaf so that i might be able to move things like villagers and other things to my nintendo switch


----------



## Neechan (Dec 7, 2018)

Damniel said:


> Pretty sure that the welcome amiibo update does that now too, but the color only stays if you keep the awkward mask on



Can confirm, this is in game if you pay for a mask and wear it


----------



## goro (Dec 7, 2018)

maybe not "small" but i really hope we get more amiibo villagers with the smash amiibos and all. mostly holding out for morgana from persona 5 for joker's smash amiibo as a smug cat... maybe a crocodile king k rool amiibo villager?
i really liked the little games you could play with the wii u and 3ds items, i hope they have items like that as well because they're good for killing time while waiting for something in-game. i'd also like more customization with the exteriors of our houses!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 7, 2018)

Damniel said:


> Pretty sure that the welcome amiibo update does that now too, but the color only stays if you keep the awkward mask on



Oh yeah, I wasn't even aware it did that in the Welcome amiibo update.


----------



## Blue1215 (Dec 7, 2018)

I’d like everything to be more customizable and interactive. I’d also like to be able to place pwps and the like in the town using a grid similar to what you use in your house. More pwps would be great but I’d like to attain them easier. Getting all of them in NL is honestly excruciating.


----------



## Reckoner (Dec 7, 2018)

•Being able to give your friends fish/bugs.
•Being able to hug or hold your friends hand.
•Villager roommates?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2018)

I would like to see Isabelle as she is depicted in computer-generated artwork of "Animal Crossing: amiibo Festival" in Animal Crossing for Nintendo Switch.

Can we have more kinds of fruits and species of flowers and animals?

I hope we have a villager count of 100 and up so that our town will be more bustling every day.


----------



## McRibbie (Dec 9, 2018)

I've suddenly realised something else I'd like:
I'd like it so when you upgrade your house to have left and right rooms, the windows that used to be where the rooms were are relocated to the front walls of the house. Hate not having natural light coming through into the front room.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Dec 10, 2018)

I really want Amiibo compatibility so I can scan my Amiibo cards.


----------



## Vixentine (Dec 10, 2018)

A lot of what I've been wanting has been said! More villager dialogue, flea market and morning aerobics making a comeback... but also totally love the idea of the shopkeepers and other special characters having some place to live and see walking about when they are not working!


----------



## Ghoste (Dec 10, 2018)

I’d really like to see options for longer hairstyles? Instead of just ponytails/buns. Definitely more character customization + new styles of houses! Maybe even ways to color different parts of your hair too instead of it all being one solid color.


----------



## McRibbie (Dec 10, 2018)

DemureDeer said:


> A lot of what I've been wanting has been said! More villager dialogue, flea market and morning aerobics making a comeback... but also totally love the idea of the shopkeepers and other special characters having some place to live and see walking about when they are not working!



The basic mechanic of the flea market's still in ACNL, though? When you visit villager's houses, you can buy furniture from them, in addition to their stuff coming up in Re-Tail occasionally. 

Bringing back the flea market in full means once again having the utter annoyance of trying to just be in your house and move stuff around but ending up having animals burst in and try and empty your house of furniture.

Nobody needs that in their lives. I'd much prefer them to just continue dropping in occasionally and bringing you gifts, and being able to buy the stuff they're willing to sell whenever you go around, because at least then I can do it on my own terms rather than being railroaded into doing it once a month by the game.

(However, the aerobics is one of the things that does need to come back to Animal Crossing, though. Puzzles me why it hasn't turned up again [although that's probably due to the lack of dual analog sticks on Nintendo's consoles since the GameCube]. Hopefully we can also find a way to make La-Di-Day less annoying, too)


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 11, 2018)

TOM NOOK LET US MAKE ROOMS SMALLER AFTER WE HAVE EXPANDED THEM


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 11, 2018)

Return features from ACPG! I want aerobics


----------



## Alexis (Dec 12, 2018)

I want to have Copper and Booker and not have to choose. Doing that in NL was so upsetting...


----------



## PixelSammie (Dec 17, 2018)

I would like my own shop... it would be cool to be able to sell your own items in your own shop that you can style.


----------



## Espers (Dec 19, 2018)

I want to be able to use my amiibo cards to get villagers to move in again and be able to move houses after they are built. Have more types of fruits with veggies added with the ability to cook recipes. Also more customization for the villager when it comes to skin tones, hairstyles and also to your house.


----------



## Emberlyn (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm very new to Animal Crossing, but two things I would like to see are more options for maps in the beginning without having to shut the game down and also, more town customization. For example, when placing items- maybe a grid could pop up. I would like my house in this exact spot...or this town project in this exact spot.

Also, more purple items.... <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 19, 2018)

bored popping into my wild world town reminded me of something minor they dropped before that kinda disappointed me and I'd like to see return: tha ability to change the inventory menu and etc backgrounds to a clothing/pattern design


----------



## friedegg (Dec 19, 2018)

I think it would be kinda cute if villagers who moved away from your town could write letters to you once in a while if you reached a certain friendship level with them. So if you were best friends and they moved, they could send you a letter telling you about their new town or things they've done, and maybe you could write back to them? Possibly there could be special dialogue that indicates you could do this, maybe when the villager is in boxes they could say something like "I'll make sure to write to you when I can, make sure you write back!" etc.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 19, 2018)

Mayor Kera said:


> I really want Amiibo compatibility so I can scan my Amiibo cards.



I totally agree! It would be a shame to have wasted all that money...


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 20, 2018)

Something small but very important for online players: Speech bubbles need to remain on-screen even when we're going through doorways. Too many times I'm afraid to go through a doorway until someone responds, since a message would often be gone by the time I come out of the door and was able to see it. For that matter, they should stay on-screen longer than 5 seconds. Maybe 30 seconds (like in City Folk) is overkill, but 10-15 seconds would be a huge improvement.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 22, 2018)

I wish that letters you receive would contain the date which they were sent on. I like to save particularly good letters I receive, and it would be nice to know the exact date instead of having to guess.


----------



## Funfun11 (Dec 23, 2018)

I *hate* bees. The bee in the museum gives me the chills.
But I admit I use the open train station gate to avoid them... way too much.
If there were multiple players in a town when the beehive fell, just have them chase the closest player.
That leads me to something else... What if villagers could shake them out and get stung? Maybe it's not so small, since that'd make Nintendo have to make 100 or so new expressions for the villagers that'd get stung... But it'd be a nice touch, being able to bring them medicine and make them feel better right away. <3
Maybe Cranky and/or Uchi villagers would be all like "NO! I'm FINE! This doesn't hurt at ALL!" and you'd have to talk to them a few times to get them to admit they're hurt.
I also saw that cooking suggestion somewhere... That'd be SOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## Neechan (Dec 23, 2018)

I noticed that there were expressions that only NPCs had access to (like that cheering emote, or that extended sadness one, I know its based off a emote we have access to...) 

I want all expressions to be obtainable (and I want that emotion system where you keep them in a book to stay, going back to WW/CF emotion set up was bad)


----------



## Senni (Dec 23, 2018)

I haven't yet read all the messages so apologies if someone else has already mentioned it but I'd like QoL things like being able to know where others are if they're visiting my village hahaha


----------



## gobby (Dec 27, 2018)

I'd really like to see activities you can do with your villagers like catching bugs with them or have them follow you around while you run errands or something


----------



## gobby (Dec 27, 2018)

Ok but also what about having a little plot for gardening like growing little cherry tomatoes and selling them at a market, or growing your villagers favorite vegetable :') okay but also what about cooking or baking, but maybe it would be too much like the sims or a harvest moon game?


----------



## Sinmenon (Dec 27, 2018)

I'd love the former villagers to write letters and a way to perma-lock certain villagers in my town so they'd never go away


----------



## Neechan (Dec 27, 2018)

Oh, and another thing, I would like villagers not to forget you when they move out (if that's even possible)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alexis said:


> I totally agree! It would be a shame to have wasted all that money...



I'm sure they'll do amiibo compatibility with this new game (hopefully in the way the WA update did it...so nervous atm, why must you tease us so, nintendo...)


----------



## koopasta (Dec 27, 2018)

I'd like houses more like the ones in previous AC games.


----------



## gobby (Dec 29, 2018)

The ability to change your skin tone (that's a big thing) and I dislike the tanning feature, maybe have the option to turn it off


----------



## boring (Dec 29, 2018)

more than 30 pwps  (or whatever they are in the next game),,, pls


----------



## UnendingHope (Dec 31, 2018)

I want the town to be a little bigger! Or have a bigger island that you can put a little hut on or something. It could have like one main room and a basement. And you should be able to put like beach umbrellas and stuff around. Certain tropical public works projects


----------



## koopasta (Jan 1, 2019)

Population Growing let your town have 15 villagers and honestly if the Gamecube can handle it, I think the Switch can.


----------



## carackobama (Jan 1, 2019)

I want the observatory back in the museum, and KK playing in The Roost again! Those are the two things I miss most in NL.


----------



## UnendingHope (Jan 1, 2019)

I'd also like the bug net and fishing rod to be better with each upgrade. There's no difference at all!


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jan 1, 2019)

I'd like for tools to be separate from inventory. Harvest Moon games do it that way (at least the ones I've played), and I think Animal Crossing should do it that way too. The vast majority of the time, you're going to want to have your fishing rod, shovel, bug net, watering can, axe, and slingshot with you (and maybe some others as well). Those shouldn't take up nearly half of your pocket space. Stackable fruit was a great step in the right direction for freeing up pocket space, but having tools separate would improve the situation further. 

Oh, and bells should automatically stack into your wallet by default. There may be times when we want bells in a bag (for online trading), but most of the time, it's a nuisance to have to manually combine bell bags after hitting the money rock or collecting bells from shaking trees, etc.


----------



## salty- (Jan 1, 2019)

-More hairstyles and face types! I think we've had the same hair and face types since wild world? I would love to see more long hair styles that go to the shoulders on girls!
-Unnatural eye colors for characters, like having red or pink eye contacts.
-More flower, bushes, and tree types! I think it would be pretty to have naturally flowering trees and bushes, like rose bushes or magnolia or dogwood flowers! Peonies would be really pretty to have as a planting flower type. Possibly more golds too?
-More Gracie furniture sets, I personally really only like 1 of their furniture sets, so unlocking their store kind of didn't feel worth it cause the set I want only shows up in the spring. Make it so the main set is seasonal, but minor sets or mini-non full sets show up every week instead of in between sales?
-Some things from pocket camp would be amazing! There are so many clothing and furniture sets from that game that I would love to have in a game or town!
-If they go about the mayor route again, I would love to actually feel like you have more impact on how the town is structured, like having set plots were a villager could potentially move in, be able to move buildings you have set down already but make it so it's more expensive to do so, since the whole building has to be rebuilt.
-Copper and Booker in the same building again! I honestly love Booker's building, but I love Copper more as a character.
-I would kind of like more places to go to instead of just the island, your town, and main street. Not including other people's towns, obviously, but just places to go other than 3 things seem like it would make the game more fun to explore.
-I would love it if they made it so it's slightly harder to make a character change their mind when it came to moving to be honest, Wendy has asked 2 times to move and then cancelled moving, she hasn't asked about moving since then and it's slightly annoying now just because I genuinely did not want her to stay in my town.

This is kind of a lot as is, but it's just things I would personally like that I don't think I saw a lot of others mentioning?


----------



## Sinmenon (Jan 2, 2019)

Realized a few things I'd like

- As I said before, the possibility to lock certain villagers so they won't move out
- More villagers in the same town, or being able to have two towns in one game (maybe one yours, the other being a neighbor town that you have limited influence)
- More skin tones
- The possibility to make transparency in Able Sisters, especially for the hat. If they do this, I'm sold
- An app similar to the PokeBank, so you can transfer the items from the previous titles. Of course, that as the older games weren't meant to do that perhaps you won't be able to have the items back to your old town
- Being able to create an empty house so you can decorate it, similar to the second floor in NL Museum
- Some extra places meant to explore, like the vacations in The Sims series or the island in NL. Maybe a cold mountain or a small area of a big city where you can find Redd's furniture shop (while he keeps the art one in your town) and other exclusive items and things to do, like going to a movie theater
- Needless to say, more furniture, hairs, accessories, clothes and plants. I'd love to be able to plant sunflowers for example


----------



## fwn (Jan 3, 2019)

---------


----------



## Flare (Jan 3, 2019)

• Random sports balls from ACGC to come back. I didn't know about them until I looked it up and they look cool. 

• ability to relocate houses (player and villager) to not make one stress over whether or not they'll regret it.

• removal of PWPs. BUT it's because you are now able to place your own objects outside. Things like the Cafe and Police Station would still have to be paid for. Object placer outside of houses will have to be gained as an ability. 

• ability to change skin color at free will. 

• friendship meter from Pocket Camp where villagers will mistreat you often at low levels but are friendly and kinder at higher ones. (basically like past ac games but this time being able to know how good a friendship is.)

• amiibo to return

• Amiibo Festival integrated as a mini game like puzzle league and desert island escape. A Switch furniture piece would let you play it and you can use your own villagers to play.

• NO MICROTRANSACIONS


----------



## DoctorPaine (Jan 3, 2019)

Nocturnal villagers would be really cool!  ore flowers- if they're gonna keep anything from Pocket Camp, _please_ let it be the wider variety of flowers, I'd love to have peonies! 
Slightly more inventory space- or, like someone else had said, a separate pocket for tools so you can actually keep your stuff and still have all 16 inventory slots |D
I'd enjoy some more tree types? I'd love some skinny trees... or a better ability to cluster them together, like could bamboo have the same lineup you can give bushes for one. 
An ability for 'ground' patterns, that allow for transparency _so I can just make some dang stepping stones and not have to die over mis-matched grass..._ Seriously, that's the one reason I can't do paths in my town, I like 1x1 or maybe 2x2 types that are very simple and don't require filling up a character's entire set of pattern slots just for one path type |D



ETA: Oh, and this might sound weird, but! I'd really enjoy an option to sit and better 'watch' the TV? |D I love the little clips they have going in the backround, I'd really enjoy being able to just sit for a few seconds to better appreciate them.

and maybe get better information from our overlords on certain early morning broadcasts. On that note, how cool would it be for a like. 1 in five hundred or so chance at like 4am to look up and see a UFO pass by....


----------



## peringale (Jan 4, 2019)

Maybe they could add more food related things to build, like the cafe, or maybe you could buy an extension to the cafe so you could buy other foods. It would be nice to see more than just coffee. Or you could also sell fruits and other edible things to the cafe if they add a food section =w= I really like all of the other ideas so far!


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2019)

I want it to be called animal crossing forest frenzy and I want the map fill of cedars to start with and make it like camping in a forest and aim of the game is mass deforestation to make a suitable town


----------



## mayorapple (Jan 5, 2019)

NPCs such as Isabella, Nook, etc to have their own homes you can visit!

Mainstreet was okay, but I love how foresty the other games were with the buildings scattered across the map!

In pocket camp, the villagers are always doing something like eating, reading, dancing, talking to each other, interacting with camp amenities, etc. It feels so much more alive in a silly little mobile game than it does on console titles! I'd love if they'd bring in little things like that in AC Switch!

I don't want them to be as mean as they were in ACGC, but more diverse personalities and dialogue, please!

If they could mark what bugs/fish we've donated to the museum in our encyclopedia that'd be great.

The friendship system from pocket camp should be brought over, although heavily changed from it's extremely simplistic state. It should also work for NPCs. We saw something like this with the Able Sisters and unlocking content by gaining friendship so this would be cool on a larger scale.

In PG there were little random events like taking care of the lighthouse and the morning aerobics that really added a lot to the game in my opinion. Plus being randomly asked by Tourtimier where the bridge should go. It felt really organic and drove me to play daily unlike in NL where I could pretty much predict everything.

The environment should be more lively (puddles when it rains, leaves blowing in the wind in the fall, tree leaves moving in the wind)

While I love the aesthetic of the "roll" world, a more dynamic camera view would be a much needed upgrade.

Have the animal villager's species come up more in conversation and in how they behave (like frogs not using umbrellas in the rain in either CF or NL I forget which)

Nocturnal villagers and more stuff to do at night in general, please!!!!! As someone who often has an erratic sleep schedule due to insomnia I hate having to TT when I want to play at 3am (plus it makes us miss all that lovely music since everything is closed) 

Okay I have a lot more but I should stop lol


----------



## koopasta (Jan 6, 2019)

I want Tom Nook to run the shop again. I love Timmy and Tommy, but I feel as if it could be like past games where they appear in the later shop upgrades. I loved how they both followed you at once.

I just want to pay Tom Nook by selling things to Tom Nook and getting Bells from Tom Nook which I then give back to Tom Nook.


----------



## Neechan (Jan 6, 2019)

I want Reese and Cyrus with the recycling shop to return as I’ve really grown to love them


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 6, 2019)

koopasta said:


> I want Tom Nook to run the shop again. I love Timmy and Tommy, but I feel as if it could be like past games where they appear in the later shop upgrades. I loved how they both followed you at once.
> 
> I just want to pay Tom Nook by selling things to Tom Nook and getting Bells from Tom Nook which I then give back to Tom Nook.



That is actually very possible now that Digby is open to do anything with the removal of HHS. I can see him running the Nook's Homes shop.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 8, 2019)

I wish the villagers had a more diverse dialogue.


----------

